# Trail Cams



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I would like to ask you guys and gals what is a good priced good quality trail cam? Where is a good place to buy one I will spend about 100 TO 150 dollars.Thanks for any info.


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

snagless-1 said:


> I would like to ask you guys and gals what is a good priced good quality trail cam? Where is a good place to buy one I will spend about 100 TO 150 dollars.Thanks for any info.


Bushnell or Covert


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I mainly use Moultrie cameras in the $50-70 range, but I did buy 4 Muddy camera last year at Rural King for $100, low end camera don’t have the long distance flash or fast trigger speed, for what I do the lower end camera are fine, Someone usually steels 1-2 a year, they make them now that sends pictures to your phone so no need to swap out cards or go into the woods.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Moultrie wireless, if your area has cell coverage they're hard to beat. They have an internal tracking device, you can conceivably go right to the scumbag thief that stole it. Haven't had anyone mess with the two I have.


----------



## catalac (Jan 13, 2010)

I really liked the browning I had. It worked great for 7 years of being in action from September to March. Best thing I did was put lithium ion batteries in it. Tripled the battery life and the cold didn’t bother them. I remember putting brand new Amazon batteries in it one day. Next day temperatures dropped to single digits and the batteries were dead.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Ive always liked my 4 spypoints. One is 11 yoa and mine are out 6-9 months. Bushnell would be the only other brand id try.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I also have several spypoint cams. Last year I got one of the micro cams. Let me tell you for the price and size. It's a great cell cam. Just be sure you have service where you put it. I recommend getting one that uses the same cell towers as your cell phone provider so you can check service areas.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

catalac said:


> I really liked the browning I had. It worked great for 7 years of being in action from September to March. Best thing I did was put lithium ion batteries in it. Tripled the battery life and the cold didn’t bother them. I remember putting brand new Amazon batteries in it one day. Next day temperatures dropped to single digits and the batteries were dead.


I agree with this ^^^^^^^^

Going on 6 years and zero complains,no brainer for me


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

I’ve had no issues with the cheap Walmart ones. Tasco I think is the brand under $30. I’ve had a couple 3-4 years and they are out usually about 8 months


----------

